# Would you trade



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

The 10th pick in the draft plus filler for Kwame Brown????

I would...in a heartbeat..Hes 23 y.o,7 feet and 250 with a world of talent...

With the Zenmaster showing him the "way",and if Kobe took him undr his wings,it could be the trade that leads you back to the promised land


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

I wouldn't even give up a book of food stamps for Kwame Brown. Your Knicks should trade for him with the 8th pick.


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

Hell yes I would do that. Kwame has some character problems, but who better to beat some sense into him than Kobe. He is obviously talented and would address the Lakers problems inside.


----------



## Drk Element (Nov 10, 2004)

If Mr.Brown shapes up, i might.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

Locke said:


> I wouldn't even give up a book of food stamps for Kwame Brown. Your Knicks should trade for him with the 8th pick.



I agree with you 100%..regarding the Knicks trading for him.....I hope its an option...

you are that dead set against him???Even with Phil coming back????
When Phil says the Laker roster needs major adjustments,do you think hes referring to a point guard???

You dont need a "point guard" for the triangle

I would almost guarantee Jackson would make that trade...

Kwame over Jack????

To me its a no brainer..Whats the Risk?
We know the potential return


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

Drk Element said:


> If Mr.Brown shapes up, i might.


doesnt work that way....you have to buy low,sell high...

if he shapes up,it will be way too late...the only reason this discussion exists is because of his boneheaded behavior

you snooze you lose...


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Hell yea!!! you guys kno ive been wantin kwame


----------



## cmd34 (Jul 17, 2002)

I know we (Laker fans) aren't used to lottery picks but I'm not sure why so many of you want to deal the #10 pick. Unless some team offers us a sure thing I say we take the best player available (excluding small forwards).


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

Lakermike05 said:


> Hell yea!!! you guys kno ive been wantin kwame


you guys would be scary good if he ever lived up to half his potential....

he would be perfect in the triangle as would odom...

I think it is going to come down to miami,ny and L.A. Both L.A and Ny could offer him a starting position and major minutes..I think Jax is the perfect coach for him,and exactly the type of player jax is looking for


----------



## hirschmanz (Jun 3, 2005)

It would be like in philly how they have AI * 2.

You would have KB * 2.

*3 if you resign caron butler and he changes his name to Karon


----------



## FR3SH PRINCE238 (Apr 23, 2005)

hirschmanz said:


> It would be like in philly how they have AI * 2.
> 
> You would have KB * 2.
> 
> *3 if you resign caron butler and he changes his name to Karon


 :laugh:


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

hirschmanz said:


> It would be like in philly how they have AI * 2.
> 
> You would have KB * 2.
> 
> *3 if you resign caron butler and he changes his name to Karon


*4 if you trade for kedrick brown :biggrin:


----------



## hirschmanz (Jun 3, 2005)

*5 if former number one pick kent benson comes out of retirement.

*6 if Lamar Odom changes his name to Kevin Burke

ok, this is getting ridiculous


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

It would be impossible. The draft is on June 28 and Kwame can't be re-signed until after then.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

Damian Necronamous said:


> It would be impossible. The draft is on June 28 and Kwame can't be re-signed until after then.


could a team enter into "discussions" previous to that and then suprisingly make a trade shortly thereafter??


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Absolutely not. That's far too big a risk, to bank on Kwame's potential. I wouldn't even consider it unless the Wizards sent Dixon in the package.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

EHL said:


> Absolutely not. That's far too big a risk, to bank on Kwame's potential. I wouldn't even consider it unless the Wizards sent Dixon in the package.



wow....suprising...if anyone can get Kwame to play its Phil..I think he will be playing with Big Daddy next year...


----------



## clien (Jun 2, 2005)

id do it if we could get another 1st rd pick anywhere, even if its not from wash., cuz i think we need get some1 out of the draft

like if that indiana trade goes down then i have no prob dealing the 10 for kwame


EHL said:


> Absolutely not. That's far too big a risk, to bank on Kwame's potential. I wouldn't even consider it unless the Wizards sent Dixon in the package.


wow kwame+dixon for 10 & fillers
that sounds good to me

i dont really mind takin a risk on kwame, like truth said hes still got alot of upside and we'll have pleny of people in the organization makin sure hes got his head screwed on straight


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

truth said:


> wow....suprising...if anyone can get Kwame to play its Phil..I think he will be playing with Big Daddy next year...


Since when has Phil been known to work wonders with 22 year old busts? I can't think of a single example where Phil took a bust and made his career salvageable. 

Phil can work wonders with players with the right (tri) skills. Not with a low hoop IQ poor work ethic malcontent like Brown. At best, Brown should be given the LLE or MLE. Giving up a lottery pick in a draft where the Lakers can get real impact at a needed position (PG) makes little sense.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

EHL said:


> Since when has Phil been known to work wonders with 22 year old busts? I can't think of a single example where Phil took a bust and made his career salvageable.
> 
> Phil can work wonders with players with the right (tri) skills. Not with a low hoop IQ poor work ethic malcontent like Brown. At best, Brown should be given the LLE or MLE. Giving up a lottery pick in a draft where the Lakers can get real impact at a needed position (PG) makes little sense.


Phil more or less held Rodman in check for a couple of years...He wasnt 22,but if you can keep that guy "in line",you should be up for a nobel prize..

I dont think Phil values the point guard position as highly as most coaches.Look at Chicago...Harper,Bj Armstong,Randy Brown,Kerr...Not an all star cast...

But Chi had his Airness,Scottie and kukoc..

You guys have the stud athletes in Butler,Kobe and Odom...

What you lack is the physical Big men...The Grants,Rodmans,Cartwrights

I would agree that with any other coach a point guard would be the first order of busines..But when Jax says your roster needs an overhaul,hes talking about your bigs


----------



## Drk Element (Nov 10, 2004)

EHL said:


> Absolutely not. That's far too big a risk, to bank on Kwame's potential. I wouldn't even consider it unless the Wizards sent Dixon in the package.


agreed, wait what were we talking about?:biggrin:


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

truth said:


> could a team enter into "discussions" previous to that and then suprisingly make a trade shortly thereafter??


Huh? Kwame couldn't be traded because he won't be signed with the Wizards.


----------



## clien (Jun 2, 2005)

truth said:


> You guys have the stud athletes in Butler,Kobe and Odom...
> 
> What you lack is the physical Big men...The Grants,Rodmans,Cartwrights
> 
> I would agree that with any other coach a point guard would be the first order of busines..But when Jax says your roster needs an overhaul,hes talking about your bigs


if we do get a starting pf w/out giving up odom or butler, wouldnt it be interesting(assuming phil comes back) if we put odom or butler in the starting pg spot?, that way caron wouldnt have to ride the pine--imo hes too good to bring off the bench 
just a thought


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

I don't think there's anything anybody can do for Kwame Brown. Kobe and Phil Jackson (if he becomes coach) may be able to channel a player's energy in the right direction but Kwame has a desire, work ethic and attitude problem that he has to sort out for himself. And you can't up and walk out on your own team just because things aren't going the way you'd like or because you're not getting the PT you think you're entitled to.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

Locke said:


> I don't think there's anything anybody can do for Kwame Brown. Kobe and Phil Jackson (if he becomes coach) may be able to channel a player's energy in the right direction but Kwame has a desire, work ethic and attitude problem that he has to sort out for himself. And you can't up and walk out on your own team just because things aren't going the way you'd like or because you're not getting the PT you think you're entitled to.


i just find it very hard to believe that everyonr,from MJ to every scout was dead wrong about this guy..I can understand Diop and Wagner starting on the all bust team,but not Kwame..He has had games (2)where he was utterly dominant.

Maybe I am dead wrong,but if anyone can reach him I think its Phil..I also believe Kobe would take it as a personal challenge to help Kwame realise his potential.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

truth said:


> Phil more or less held Rodman in check for a couple of years...He wasnt 22,but if you can keep that guy "in line",you should be up for a nobel prize..


Rodman by that time I believe was a 2-time DPOY and several-time rebounding champ. Dude was certainly erratic, but ALWAYS worked hard and always came to play. Kwame has none of Rodman's heart or work ethic. Working with an annual DPOY candidate and rebounding title candidate makes it much easier to swallow. 



> I dont think Phil values the point guard position as highly as most coaches.Look at Chicago...Harper,Bj Armstong,Randy Brown,Kerr...Not an all star cast...


Phil values triple threat skills. Currently, the Lakers don't have a single PG with triple threat skills save for Sasha Vujacic, who may or may not pan out (probably won't). The PG position is extremely important in the triangle, he is vital in bringing the ball up the court, making good entry passes, providing proper spacing, and even initiating the offense. A PG with skills is necessary, the Lakers need to address it in this draft or in FA (somehow). 



> But Chi had his Airness,Scottie and kukoc..
> 
> You guys have the stud athletes in Butler,Kobe and Odom...
> 
> ...


I think Phil is talking about both; bigs (PF specifically) and smalls (PG specfically). Chucky Atkins obviously won't do longterm. Or ever, actually.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

I don't think I would make the trade either. Phil usually is a good influence on wayward players. But as EHL pointed out, you can't channel a lack of a desire. Kwame is not a head case that needs to be shown the right way. He flat out does not have the work ethic, motivation, heart, etc. to be the type of player we need down low.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

-D! said:


> I don't think I would make the trade either. Phil usually is a good influence on wayward players. But as EHL pointed out, you can't channel a lack of a desire. Kwame is not a head case that needs to be shown the right way. He flat out does not have the work ethic, motivation, heart, etc. to be the type of player we need down low.


with that said do you think the WIZ match offersfor the MLE and above to retain him???

Let him walk??

Sign and trade??


----------



## AutoShackMotorSports (May 25, 2005)

I was listening to AM570 earlier and didn't catch the whole thing...but was Kwame Brown released by the Wizards?? Because I heard that Shaq called Kwame Brown to sign with the Heat...for around 1.9 million per.....I could have sworn I heard that today....


----------



## clien (Jun 2, 2005)

AutoShackMotorSports said:


> I was listening to AM570 earlier and didn't catch the whole thing...but was Kwame Brown released by the Wizards?? Because I heard that Shaq called Kwame Brown to sign with the Heat...for around 1.9 million per.....I could have sworn I heard that today....


why do the heat want him...well if zo retires and udonis leaves. But id think the heat would be willing to pay haslem big bucks to stay.
-I mean la is desperate for a pf and were hesitant to even consider him, dont u think miamis money would b better spent elsewhere


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

clien said:


> why do the heat want him...well if zo retires and udonis leaves. But id think the heat would be willing to pay haslem big bucks to stay.
> -I mean la is desperate for a pf and were hesitant to even consider him, dont u think miamis money would b better spent elsewhere


i can not believe what i am hearing..The guy will be better than Jermaine Oneal..

If the heat sign him,they will be sscary good,and you heard it here first...

Shaq
Kwame
Wayde
Woods/wright
Eddie

BTW,i hate to be the bearer of this,but just because the posters on the lakers forum dont want kwame,doesnt necessarily mean Phil or mitch dont...as influential as you guys may be :biggrin:


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

> The guy will be better than Jermaine Oneal..


There is zero chance Kwame will come close to Jermaine O'Neal. You heard it here first. Actually, strike that, you heard it here for the 10,000th time.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

EHL said:


> There is zero chance Kwame will come close to Jermaine O'Neal. You heard it here first. Actually, strike that, you heard it here for the 10,000th time.



lol.....you do realise it wasnt till jermaines 6th year that he broke out... :angel:


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

truth said:


> lol.....you do realise it wasnt till jermaines 6th year that he broke out... :angel:



you know (for once) truth has got a point....it wasnt til he actually moved teams mind u as well till he became good....maybe a move to LA will do the job


----------



## clien (Jun 2, 2005)

edit: never mind


----------



## Foulzilla (Jan 11, 2005)

SoCalfan21 said:


> you know (for once) truth has got a point....it wasnt til he actually moved teams mind u as well till he became good....maybe a move to LA will do the job


This is true, but the coaches had been raving about him in Portland even though he was getting no play time. He was in a bad situation behind two good PFs in their primes while he was still developing. In practice however he supposedly impressed the coaches with his work ethic and progress. I don't think anyone has ever been impressed with Kwame's work ethic. That being said, maybe someone can get through to Kwame, and if it were up to me I'd at least throw the MLE at him and hope Phil can get through to him. Maybe the #10 pick depending on who is left when you select.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

> you know (for once) truth has got a point


hmmmmmm....that would place me one up on you :biggrin:


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

Foulzilla said:


> This is true, but *the coaches had been raving about him in Portland even though he was getting no play time. He was in a bad situation behind two good PFs in their primes while he was still developing. In practice however he supposedly impressed the coaches with his work ethic and progress. I don't think anyone has ever been impressed with Kwame's work ethic.* That being said, maybe someone can get through to Kwame, and if it were up to me I'd at least throw the MLE at him and hope Phil can get through to him. Maybe the #10 pick depending on who is left when you select.


That's what I'm saying, I'd heard that before about Jermaine.

I'm not going to call Kwame a bust and flush him down the toilet, but I'm not convinced he'll ever realize his potential because he doesn't seem to have the desire and work ethic to make it happen. I'm not questioning his athletic ability or physical tools - those things are undeniable. I'm talking about what's going on in his mind. That's the problem. If he can't handle the pressure of being an NBA player neither L.A. nor NY are places he should be.

Unless there's some team out there who absolutely must have him and will pay well over the MLE to get him he'd be a relatively low risk but high reward type of player. I hate to say it but he's probably the Lakers' most realistic chance at a young, athletic big. But the Lakers cannot afford to screw up their MLE signing.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

> But the Lakers cannot afford to screw up their MLE signing.


I think a more accurate statement is the lakers cannot afford not signing kwame to the MLE....

What do you realistically hope to get for the MLE???


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

truth said:


> What do you realistically hope to get for the MLE???


There's no chance to get anyone more talented than Kwame for the mid-level, that's for sure. But someone we know is coming to play and work hard. Something along the lines of a Reggie Evans or Earl Watson.

Honestly though, I think somebody's going to gamble on Kwame and give him a little more than the MLE. Even if it's only $5.5-6 million.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

Locke said:


> There's no chance to get anyone more talented than Kwame for the mid-level, that's for sure. But someone we know is coming to play and work hard. Something along the lines of a Reggie Evans or Earl Watson.
> 
> Honestly though, I think somebody's going to gamble on Kwame and give him a little more than the MLE. Even if it's only $5.5-6 million.


i think the MLE is a "layup"....

I think you will be shocked what he gets in a sign and trade..I think Kurt Thomas gets apx 6.5 million and Zeke would probably make that trade in a heartbeat


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

truth said:


> i think the MLE is a "layup"....
> 
> I think you will be shocked what he gets in a sign and trade..I think Kurt Thomas gets apx 6.5 million and Zeke would probably make that trade in a heartbeat


Well Kurt Thomas for Brown is a steal for the Knicks. I like Kurt but it's not like the Knicks have been winning anything with him, and he's not going to bring back much more in return than Brown. What I'm saying is even if the Lakers wanted Kwame and aggresively went after him they still wouldn't be able to get him. I mean look, he's big and has talent. Not just big and is a stiff. Having size and talent in the NBA = huge money, and I'm even acknowledging that his stock may be as low as it's ever been - he'll still get paid somewhere. The team may regret it later, but he'll get his.


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

You can't give up the #10 pick simply because you are going to have to resign Kwame. Next year's #1 maybe but not the #10.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

> Well Kurt Thomas for Brown is a steal for the Knicks. I like Kurt but it's not like the Knicks have been winning anything with him, and he's not going to bring back much more in return than Brown


I agree with you on all counts.But it just shows how twisted our perception is.Kurt is a double double,plays hurt,plays solid D and the Knicks cant give him away..

Kwame,who borders on bust,is a major headcase,quits on his team and will probably have several offers well above the MLE..

And I am on record saying I would love to have him


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

MemphisX said:


> You can't give up the #10 pick simply because you are going to have to resign Kwame. Next year's #1 maybe but not the #10.


point taken..it was more of a "philosophical" discussion :angel:


----------

